# hedgie wont come out at night anymore



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

im not sure how much she was coming out before this. but it seemed to be more. i think she seems not as happy.

i dont know what to do besides seperate my hedgies. right now they live together. theyre sisters. the temperature is at a constant 75 degrees. one degree higher, one hedgy is too hot. one degree lower, the other one (the one who wont come out at night) the temperature is too low. The temperature in the cage has been within a degree of this temperature for months now, and i seem to recall her used to come out at night and run around with the other hedgie.

nighttime starts for them around 9 pm and goes until around 7 am.

recent changes to the cage are an addition of a fleece blanket, which they sleep in. I put a running wheel in there too, i only have one at the moment. the one who is not experiencing behavioral changes runs on it all night. My other hedgies wheel will be here in about two days. The one who stopped coming out at night wont run around in the cage at night, so for exercise i put her in the bedroom and shut the door. (i dont put her in the living room with me anymore because theyre growing and i dont want her to get trapped underneath furniture)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd probably be best to separate them. It sounds like the one who's less active isn't warm enough and needs a higher temperature than the other. Separating them will allow you to keep them both at a comfortable temperature for them. It probably doesn't help that there's only one wheel - I'm glad they haven't fought over it, at least. Definitely get them separated and see how she does with a boosted temperature and her own wheel.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

someone on here said they can splat if theyre comfortable. today, the hedgehog who i thought preferred a lower temperature, was splatted out underneath the che. then i thought maybe before when she was splatted, she wasnt too hot. maybe i can turn the heat up in the cage a degree.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Splatting can be from comfort OR from being too hot. If she was splatted out away from her usual sleeping area, I'd guess too warm rather than comfortable. It'd probably still be best to separate them. If one is already showing signs of wanting a warmer temperature, that may only get worse as they get older. Lily started having temperature issues at 1.5 years and soon needed it to be 78-81* at all times to avoid hibernation. You can keep a better eye on their activity and health if they're in their own cages with their preferred temperatures. Did you get your second wheel yet?


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

yes the second wheel is here. i think i figured out the problem. i think the other one is being aggressive toward her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor girl. Yup, sounds like time to separate ASAP.


----------

